# What are your favorite Fatty recipes?



## pocketaces (May 2, 2012)

I am having a poker game this weekend.  Last time I did a shoulder and people loved it.  This time I want to make two or three fatties.  I want to hit it out of the ballpark.

So what should I make?

:yahoo:


----------



## jrod62 (May 2, 2012)

Steak-umm fattie,
Pizza fattie,
Breakfast fattie ( if its a all night poker party)


----------



## terry colwell (May 2, 2012)

Any, you can not go wrong with fattys. I like the pizza fattys the breakfast fattys look good but I haven't tried one yet.


----------

